# New Broms, Lots



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I have had about 100 Broms come in over the last two weeks from a few places. These are some of them. I need to get them planted proper this week. But I am excited, a real collection now. Probably 20+ species in total.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

For got my big ones.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet man gotta love new broms 
craig


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahem... 20+ cultivars!  

I recognize all of those! Smells like Michael's to me!

Have fun with 'em. I know I would.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Antone. You are right, also some other sources too though. Don't worry, I have plenty of yours too


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice collection!!
Can you ID two of them for me?
1. First pic - 2nd from right (wide one with pinkish hue) that siting on the first & third one.
2. 4th pic - also wide pink brom sitting in the middle in a right bottom bucket 
Thanks!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I will check into that for you.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lemme take a stab at the first one... 

Is that Neo. Flirtation??

The other one I have no clue. Not enough visible for a good guess.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I think they are both the same Brom, if we are talking about the same thing. Neo. Fanfare is what the tag said, although I don't think that's what it is. Antone could be correct. I will do a proper list soon, just been busy running all over. Antone, I am always interested in in new stuff  :wink: :wink:


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys,
I found both pictures (Fanfare and Flirtation) and they look great. I like fanfare's color that most like fades away in my viv and deep water cups of Flirtaion.
Do you think both do well in frog tank with a computer fan for air circulation?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

After looking at those two shots mine is a Fanfar for sure. The fanfare stay smaller and should do well in a tank. Antone could probably answer on flirtation, but I think it should be fine, I beleive I also have flirtation at home too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

jmoose said:


> Thanks guys,
> I found both pictures (Fanfare and Flirtation) and they look great. I like fanfare's color that most like fades away in my viv and deep water cups of Flirtaion.
> Do you think both do well in frog tank with a computer fan for air circulation?



Fanfare looks like a big plant. If you have a large viv, go for it. Neo. Flirtation looks and grows just like Neo. Echo. It would be fine with air flow but in a stagnant viv would probably succumb to rot.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

When are you going to post some updated shots of all of your great tanks Antone?


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

... and your greenhouse 8)


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you want to give me a list of where you got your broms? I know you got some from antone, but who else? Don't worry antone, I will definetily be getting some from you. I need lots of broms as I am making some larger tanks soon and will need tons. 

Has anyone ever used rockwoll (sp?) with broms? I used it for all the broms I got at NAAC and they are doing amazing on it. All have tons of roots and about half are pupping and no rottage at all.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> When are you going to post some updated shots of all of your great tanks Antone?


Haha! My tanks are an overgrown mess! I'm in the greenhouse too much. I do have a 75 planned which I will show off.



valledelcauca said:


> ... and your greenhouse


...all in good time! Gonna hopefully make a video actually.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Did some planting. About 30 new cultivators in all. I am up to about 40. I will get a list soon.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm so jelous! that must have cost you a mint.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I got about a hundred in the last few weeks. They are to seve as stock for tanks I build and sell though, so I see it as an investment. I will focus on my favorite 10 or 15 cultivators and establish enough plants that I can get decent pups from. Of cource, I also enjoy the collection.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You have nice broms and I'm sure you'll want to keep them that way so let me give you some input on what I see here in your last few photos...

1. Your bromeliads are planted WAY to close together. Crowding promotes fungal growth (lack of air flow), can aid in the spread of vermin (pests) and will keep light from reaching the bottoms. You want there to be enough space for the bromeliads to spread out their rosette and also for pups to be able to come out of the soil and have room to grow. They will still emerge crowded but what this does is create very leggy, long leaved *ugly* plants. We don't want that!  Small/med. small broms in 4", med/med lg in 5" and larger ones in 6" pots ALONE.

2. It looks like you are using 100% orchid bark. This is a big no no!  While it will drain very nicely, the bark does break down fast and will consume all the nitrogen that should be available to your plants. If you want healthy looking plants and good pups, you need to use an epiphyte soil mix with some sort of fertilizer in the soil. You can foliar spray too but make sure to try and only spray the mother plants and not the pups you plan to use for vivs (even though you can rinse them pretty well I still get paranoid). Don't use too much as Neos are HYPER sensitive to fertilizer and will go green and leggy on you in a second.

I hope this helps. Take care of them plants! :mrgreen:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good info Antone. Thanks.

Could you give us your soil mix for planting the broms? Is it something you can buy or do you mix up your own? Are you mixing a fertilizer right into your soil mixture? Or do you add the fertilizer occasionally to the water when you water the broms? Will any general house plant fertilzer work or do you use something specifically for the broms?

THANKS.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Antone - Thanks for the info. I had not intended to leave them potted like this for long, I just didn't have enough pots. I will get tight on that!

The orchid bark was new to me though. I am with Gary, can you make a recommendation? All my other Broms have been grown in tanks, so this is new to me. I was aware that the fertilizers can cause them to go green. But any other info you can offer is appreciated.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, your soil mix will depend on a few factors... How hot it is, how wet/dry and airflow. A good place to start is just a simple mix of equal parts peat, perlite and bark. From here you can make adjustments based on your environment.

For me, when I soak my plants, I like my soil to stay wet for about 3 days or so and then start to dry out. Then when they are bone dry for a couple days, I soak them again. Thats just me, others do it different but in my situation (greenhouse conditions, light levels and air flow volume) it works.

For food, you can go to Home Depot and buy a can of Dynamite. There are 2, a green and red can. The red can is the one I would use. Sprinkle a few granules on your soil before you water them in and you should be set. For foliar spray, just use any good orchid fertilizer diluted waaaaay down. You really may only want to do both methods if you're trying to grow plants really fast to increase numbers but not necessarily for selling.

Good luck.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Double thanks.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

triple thanx


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You're all welcome. :wink: 

I should make mention that my info here is for growing bromeliads OUTSIDE of the terrarium. Growing in a viv requires different methods.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> You're all welcome. :wink:
> 
> I should make mention that my info here is for growing bromeliads OUTSIDE of the terrarium. Growing in a viv requires different methods.


YEP, I got that.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Antone,

Would you mind sharing your methods for in viv planting of Broms? Anything speficic?

-Nish


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nish07 said:


> Hey Antone,
> 
> Would you mind sharing your methods for in viv planting of Broms? Anything speficic?
> 
> -Nish


From what I've gathered over the last few years I want to say that the most important thing when using Neoregelia bromeliads in a viv is placement. Not too high, definitely not too low. Too high and they burn b/c the air up there is far too dry, too low and they rot b/c there is too much moisture and not enough light (in the average viv). Neos belong in the middle of the viv in the open and not crowded. Fill the cups with water and leave them be. Dead flies, frog waste and detritus will do the rest.


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

hope no one minds me resurrecting this thread....

I am going to be planting my first broms in my viv fairly soon and I have a couple of questions.

When I made my background (great stuff/wood etc) I created some roughly conical holes. Is it OK to insert the bottom 'spike' of a bromeliad into this? does anything else need to be in the hole? will the holes need drainage of any kind? Is the advice the same for different size/age broms?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's ok to push the stolon (spike) into the hole. If you get the base of the brome close to the background it will develop hold-fast roots and will soon support itself. Be sure not to place the base of the brome in a hole with no drainage or it will quickly rot. Many of the small Neos have a long stolon which make them very easy to mount.


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks Harry!


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

That last pic, the big one with green leaves and red in the center? Please tell me what it is, because I have some of them as well that I bought at a farmer's market, and I have no idea what they are. They are very pretty though. I'm thinking some type of guzmania, but I could be way off.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

back2eight said:


> That last pic, the big one with green leaves and red in the center? Please tell me what it is,


I can't say that I know. It was probably marked when it came in, but I lost the designation.

I should update this thread a bit. Since August I have had 250+ broms come through my place. I just got a massive order yesterday too.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

Pleaes post pics : ) Your assortment of broms is beautiful!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I will soon, promise.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Where else did you get the broms besides from Antone?

Im about to start a list of plants to put in my new tank. I would love to see a list of species you got and where you got them from.

Thanks


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

A list is not too likley. As I said, I have had 250 plus come through my place in the last few months, and that probably represents 150-175 differnt crosses cultivators of Neos and Bills.

My broms come form Spring Valley Tropiclas, Little Frog Farms, and Michael's Bromelieads.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> A list is not too likley. As I said, I have had 250 plus come through my place in the last few months, and that probably represents 150-175 differnt crosses cultivators of Neos and Bills.
> 
> My broms come form Spring Valley Tropiclas, Little Frog Farms, and Michael's Bromelieads.


how come there arent many broms listed in their sites? Do they sell more broms that arent in their websites?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ Yup! I often get emails from people asking for things I don't list. Sometimes I can sell one or two, sometimes I can't. Doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Antone has LOTS of stuff that is not on his site. I have bought from him as Spring Valley Tropicals and from him as a private collector. Usually people will list what they have an abundance of. If Antone only has a few plants he probably won't list is. Some of the other places are the same way. I usually don't have a wish list, I just contact the grower and say I want 50 broms that match the following criteria, and then let the vendor choose. I have always enjoyed what I got.


----------

